# Cold weather firearm lubrication



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Now that winter is here in many parts of the country, does anyone change the lubricant used on their firearms?

Folks who use grease especially need be wary of slowed or gummy actions. I suppose this applies mostly to hunting arms; I doubt carry guns would get that cold, but you never know.

I use Remoil, which is very thin and okay for cold weather.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Unless it gets Alaskan/ Siberian cold I do not worry about it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Improved Gun Oil Viscosity!

Another good thing about "global warming"! :encouragement:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CLP . My CC is always warm when I remove it. Light coat of CLP wipe off it works. I do have a bottle of light RemOil around .


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I use a very fine coat of grease 9The red stuff) on the slide rails of my duty and carry guns. Seems to do fine in some very cold temps for Tennessee. 18 degrees or so.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Some time back on another forum, . . . it was mentioned that if you use synthetic automotive engine oil, . . . it will never gum up in cold weather, . . . specifically engineered not to do that.

Been using it ever since, . . . no problems at all with it, . . . other than sometimes I smell like I just changed the oil in the Jeep.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I use SLP 2000 and have never had any problems. This includes deer hunting in the freezing cold, snow and rain.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I use SLP 2000 and have never had any problems. This includes deer hunting in the freezing cold, snow and rain.


Yup on the Slippy 2K. The automotive synthetic was a little stiff at 28 degrees last month YMMV


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If you live where it gets really cold, clean the weapon and remove all lubrication and use dry graphite.
Otherwise light oil used sparingly.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The ruskies kicked some kraut coola at Lenigrad by mixing the gun oil 50/50 with gasoline. Try that.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I have not used it on firearms, but like the idea of dry lube. Its what we use at work to keep the electronic door openers from jamming up.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I use LAW, which is USGI low temp oil.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been using Slip2000 EWL and EWG for a couple of years now. Exceptional performance at the range in sub zero temperature. (Handguns and AR's)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We used dry lubes in the dessert. The clay dust and oil makes the most evil stuff you have ever seen. It did not work that great. Most of us went back to CLP sparingly. Then wipe it down real good allow it to cure. We kept a bottle handy to wet the bolt more when needed.
We did years ago have issues with CLP in real extreme cold, You had to use it very sparingly.


----------

